# Older Delta Two Speed Scroll Saw Motor Stopped Working



## Knowshowrosegrows (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

I am pretty new to power tools and know nothing abt motors. I was working on my scroll saw for an hour straight. The motor was hot and it just stopped. I let it cool down, but all it will do is hum. Is there a reset? What should I do to diagnose the problem?

Thanks so much, Knowshowrosegrows


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What saw do you have? If it's the one I'm thinking it is, check the capacitor under the switch cover.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Knowshowrosegrows (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for responding Brad. It is the 40-560 2 speed. The switch seems to work. What happens is I turn it on and the arm moves just a tiny bit, really like a little jerk.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Thanks for responding Brad. It is the 40-560 2 speed. The switch seems to work. What happens is I turn it on and the arm moves just a tiny bit, really like a little jerk.
> - Knowshowrosegrows


As long as the arms move freely and are not binding, it could be a couple of things, but the easy free stuff should be checked first. Could be just some sawdust in the switch, preventing a complete connection, so try blowing it out with some compressed air. Make sure all the wiring is secure as well. If that doesn't do it, I'd check the capacitor next. Flipping the switch and it just humming usually points to the start circuitry, and the start cap is easy to test with a cheep multimeter. The capacitor is behind the switch (#86 in the diagram below):










If that proves ok, then I'd look at the centrifugal switch or whatever that motor has in place to drop the start circuitry in and out.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

